# WARNING: Drivers deactivated for passenger cancellations



## Undrcroft (Dec 10, 2016)

Just a warning about what happened to me, and after searching, seeing what's happened to other drivers.
Lyft will deactivate you for passengers cancelling on YOU, not just the other way around. I was deactivated at 1am during the rush of NYE, after "too many passenger cancellations." I've gotten messages about this before, asked for clarification, and received Lyft's cancellation policy which mentions nothing about this, obviously. The policy even states that drivers should contact their passenger, and if there's an issue, ask the passenger to cancel. I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel. I even had multiple passengers call me for a ride when they actually meant to schedule one, then cancel on me. I get to them quicker than they expected, they cancel. They call asking to squeeze too many people in my car, I refuse, they cancel. And all of this is my fault?! 3 years of driving, 6k rides, and their support staff response is, "no response needed." I put up with Lyft cheating me out of bonuses. Even put up with them stealing money from me for weeks for a rental car that I returned, and they kept charging me even though Hertz confirmed to them I didnt have it. Now this. Good luck drivers. Don't ever call your passengers.
-Seth James, former Nashville Lyft driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Undrcroft said:


> Just a warning about what happened to me, and after searching, seeing what's happened to other drivers.
> Lyft will deactivate you for passengers cancelling on YOU, not just the other way around. I was deactivated at 1am during the rush of NYE, after "too many passenger cancellations." I've gotten messages about this before, asked for clarification, and received Lyft's cancellation policy which mentions nothing about this, obviously. The policy even states that drivers should contact their passenger, and if there's an issue, ask the passenger to cancel. I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel. I even had multiple passengers call me for a ride when they actually meant to schedule one, then cancel on me. I get to them quicker than they expected, they cancel. They call asking to squeeze too many people in my car, I refuse, they cancel. And all of this is my fault?! 3 years of driving, 6k rides, and their support staff response is, "no response needed." I put up with Lyft cheating me out of bonuses. Even put up with them stealing money from me for weeks for a rental car that I returned, and they kept charging me even though Hertz confirmed to them I didnt have it. Now this. Good luck drivers. Don't ever call your passengers.
> -Seth James, former Nashville Lyft driver


Screw Rideshare !

Become a LOBBYIST FOR REGULATION !


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I know that they used to encourage your passenger to cancel if you are at a distance from reaching them. That has changed. The pax now gets billed a cancellation fee after 3 minutes of driving. There is not the wait till you hit arrive before you can get the cancellation fee. Then they passenger writes to lyft when they get the cancelation fee that the drive told me to cancel. You get too many of them it looks like you are trying to game the system and get free $5 for nothing.

It was encouraged before because you hadn't arrived and would not get the cancellation fee. You are also encouraged to use the comments section to indicate why you cancelled. Then they will take it off. You tell them, I cancelled this ride because they had too many people. I cancelled because they were minors. I cancelled because they had no car seat, etc. You give a reason that you cancelled (and it should be when you are there) they will take it off your cancellation rate. If you are doing it without making the trips there, it seems like calling up to cherry pick or trying to scam for cancellation fees.

Were you letting Lyft know your reasons for cancellation. Not trying to sound like I work for them. But if you have done 6k rides and 3 years of driving you know that they made some changes. Now I get it if you do mostly Uber and then switch to Lyft on holidays or big nights, and you don't know that things are different, I get it. Just explain to them your reasons.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Sooo....


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I hardly ever call or take phone calls. Just drive to pin then no show/cancel if a problem there.

I had some lyft pax the other day even try to tell me he misplaced his pin during prime time. He kept texting and calling. I still drove to pin and no showed him. Those are usually problem rides. The guy was probably trying to scam prime time by moving the pin anyway.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve had a different issue. A got a warning from lyft because I was accepting rides and arriving then not picking up because I got surge rides on Uber versus no PT. Of course cheap bastards pax were mostly requesting lyft because it was cheaper and then complaining no one was picking them up 

But Uber here is quick with surge do I take em. It’s about the $. Period. Lyft pay me better then I take em 

I actually had one cheap bastard running across the highway to the hotel I was picking up a 2.0 surge ride versus zero PT. He opened the car door and saw my pax. I told him I have passengers please close the door and drove off. Unreal


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jennyma said:


> Just explain to them your reasons.


If the rider cancels there's no place to put comments


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I once received a warning from Lyft for calling a pax to find them and they cancelled after the call. I didn’t tell the pax to cancel but it looked that way to the Lyft system. The only time I call a pax now is if it is a big PT or surge and there is a problem locating them. All Uber and Lyft pax numbers are blocked on my phone.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

I got this warning a couple nights ago. Accepted two 25 minute pickups back to back and called to make sure they were aware and were willing to wait that long for pickup. Slow night, good guarantees and long pickups are typical of my market just didn't want to waste time as most will cancel after 5-10 minutes when they find a closer Uber. Both passengers cancelled of their own volition, I got a text, an email and an in app warning instantly.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Digip said:


> I got this warning a couple nights ago. Accepted two 25 minute pickups back to back and called to make sure they were aware and were willing to wait that long for pickup. Slow night, good guarantees and long pickups are typical of my market just didn't want to waste time as most will cancel after 5-10 minutes when they find a closer Uber. Both passengers cancelled of their own volition, I got a text, an email and an in app warning instantly.


Don't call people ahead of time. Be on your way and get that cancel fee. 5$ for 5 minutes of driving is not bad. Most of them get weird for some reason then cancel if I txt or call them ahead of time. I don't know if it's because I have a weird voice or they realize we are human or what. Bunch of assholes across the board.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Undrcroft said:


> I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel.


Countless?

C'mon bro. Call it what it is. You were cherry picking.

Let me fix your explanation above.

You call them to get their exact location, as you stated

Then you ask where they are going.

When you don't like the answer, you lie about how far away you are.

There's no way in hell "countless" riders would think you're too far that often if you're in an average or larger city.

Bye Felicia!


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Countless?
> 
> C'mon bro. Call it what it is. You were cherry picking.
> 
> ...


Yes. If you can't read a map and see where you're picking them up how will they have any confidence in you as a driver? Just drive to the dot and wait. If they mistakenly put their dot somewhere else then they can call you or choose to come to you. There's a reason that the app says "is a call really necessary?" Because it's probably not and not encouraged.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Digip said:


> I got this warning a couple nights ago. Accepted two 25 minute pickups back to back and called to make sure they were aware and were willing to wait that long for pickup. Slow night, good guarantees and long pickups are typical of my market just didn't want to waste time as most will cancel after 5-10 minutes when they find a closer Uber. Both passengers cancelled of their own volition, I got a text, an email and an in app warning instantly.


Can you post the text or email?



PickEmUp said:


> I once received a warning from Lyft for calling a pax to find them and they cancelled after the call. I didn't tell the pax to cancel but it looked that way to the Lyft system. The only time I call a pax now is if it is a big PT or surge and there is a problem locating them. All Uber and Lyft pax numbers are blocked on my phone.


Why are all Uber Lyft numbers blocked?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If the rider cancels there's no place to put comments


When rider cancels, I email support for my cancellation fee, if didn't get one


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Digip said:


> I got this warning a couple nights ago. Accepted two 25 minute pickups back to back and called to make sure they were aware and were willing to wait that long for pickup. Slow night, good guarantees and long pickups are typical of my market just didn't want to waste time as most will cancel after 5-10 minutes when they find a closer Uber. Both passengers cancelled of their own volition, I got a text, an email and an in app warning instantly.


Huh. I had a pax cancel, then ping me again and I accepted $32 total fare after Lyft fees. No warning at all. Maybe it's the market and rider to driver demand where the warning is located?


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Can you post the text or email?


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

I tried a couple times to contact the riders to cancel.. Now I just drive away. Anyways, they put me on timeout yesterday for an hour which I just went online on uber.

But thanks lyft for the 400% power zones and the no shows ..


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Undrcroft said:


> Just a warning about what happened to me, and after searching, seeing what's happened to other drivers.
> Lyft will deactivate you for passengers cancelling on YOU, not just the other way around. I was deactivated at 1am during the rush of NYE, after "too many passenger cancellations." I've gotten messages about this before, asked for clarification, and received Lyft's cancellation policy which mentions nothing about this, obviously. The policy even states that drivers should contact their passenger, and if there's an issue, ask the passenger to cancel. I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel. I even had multiple passengers call me for a ride when they actually meant to schedule one, then cancel on me. I get to them quicker than they expected, they cancel. They call asking to squeeze too many people in my car, I refuse, they cancel. And all of this is my fault?! 3 years of driving, 6k rides, and their support staff response is, "no response needed." I put up with Lyft cheating me out of bonuses. Even put up with them stealing money from me for weeks for a rental car that I returned, and they kept charging me even though Hertz confirmed to them I didnt have it. Now this. Good luck drivers. Don't ever call your passengers.
> -Seth James, former Nashville Lyft driver


Couldn't agree more. Never, never contact the passenger, and block any Lyft number that you get a call from. You can not be deactivated for a passenger's cancelling on you, but you can if you are having any type of communication with them, with a cancellation occurring thereafter. It gives Lyft reason to say that your interaction caused the cancellation in some way, shape or form.

More on cancellations:
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/neve...t-the-system-make-more-money-per-hour.207571/*

More on deactivations: 
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/jay-...-uber-after-15-000-trips.229030/#post-3433919*


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Undrcroft said:


> Just a warning about what happened to me, and after searching, seeing what's happened to other drivers.
> Lyft will deactivate you for passengers cancelling on YOU, not just the other way around. I was deactivated at 1am during the rush of NYE, after "too many passenger cancellations." I've gotten messages about this before, asked for clarification, and received Lyft's cancellation policy which mentions nothing about this, obviously. The policy even states that drivers should contact their passenger, and if there's an issue, ask the passenger to cancel. I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel. I even had multiple passengers call me for a ride when they actually meant to schedule one, then cancel on me. I get to them quicker than they expected, they cancel. They call asking to squeeze too many people in my car, I refuse, they cancel. And all of this is my fault?! 3 years of driving, 6k rides, and their support staff response is, "no response needed." I put up with Lyft cheating me out of bonuses. Even put up with them stealing money from me for weeks for a rental car that I returned, and they kept charging me even though Hertz confirmed to them I didnt have it. Now this. Good luck drivers. Don't ever call your passengers.
> -Seth James, former Nashville Lyft driver


Happened to me last night . I went on twitter and the reactivated me . i asked them for proof that the policy states this . they wont give you one. lyft does what it wants when it wants. I even copied and pasted what they have on their site. . Anyway I will no longer call lyft riders. If you call and even tell the rider you area on your way with eta, and rider cancels it . Lyft assumes you told them to cancel . DO NOT CALL


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I know that they used to encourage your passenger to cancel if you are at a distance from reaching them. That has changed. The pax now gets billed a cancellation fee after 3 minutes of driving. There is not the wait till you hit arrive before you can get the cancellation fee. Then they passenger writes to lyft when they get the cancelation fee that the drive told me to cancel. You get too many of them it looks like you are trying to game the system and get free $5 for nothing.
> 
> It was encouraged before because you hadn't arrived and would not get the cancellation fee. You are also encouraged to use the comments section to indicate why you cancelled. Then they will take it off. You tell them, I cancelled this ride because they had too many people. I cancelled because they were minors. I cancelled because they had no car seat, etc. You give a reason that you cancelled (and it should be when you are there) they will take it off your cancellation rate. If you are doing it without making the trips there, it seems like calling up to cherry pick or trying to scam for cancellation fees.
> 
> Were you letting Lyft know your reasons for cancellation. Not trying to sound like I work for them. But if you have done 6k rides and 3 years of driving you know that they made some changes. Now I get it if you do mostly Uber and then switch to Lyft on holidays or big nights, and you don't know that things are different, I get it. Just explain to them your reasons.


This entire issue is dead if lyft would just show where the rider is going. the cherry picking crap is bull crap. If your acceptance rate which mine is never , over 90% they let you see . funny the short time i have it on mon when new week starts i accept more rides because i know it wont put me out of my way . 85% of my driving is on my way to work and way home. I wont work 8 hrs to have to drive 4 hrs out of my way .


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw Rideshare !
> 
> Become a LOBBYIST FOR REGULATION !


Or become a lobbyist for Lyft and retire.


----------



## bernynhel (Nov 5, 2017)

I had to contact the passenger twice on NYE when I was 3/4 way done with a 4 ride streak bonus. I finished the 3rd ride and it gave me a ping 25 minutes from downtown. I accepted called the pax and told them where I was and asked them to cancel. Then the next ping was 30 minutes away. Same thing accepted called and got them to cancel. 3rd ping was 1 min away. I didn't get any warning but wtf Lyft giving me 30 min away ping when I'm on the last leg of a streak bonus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Undrcroft said:


> Just a warning about what happened to me, and after searching, seeing what's happened to other drivers.
> Lyft will deactivate you for passengers cancelling on YOU, not just the other way around. I was deactivated at 1am during the rush of NYE, after "too many passenger cancellations." I've gotten messages about this before, asked for clarification, and received Lyft's cancellation policy which mentions nothing about this, obviously. The policy even states that drivers should contact their passenger, and if there's an issue, ask the passenger to cancel. I ended up having countless passengers cancel on my after asking them their exact location(which we're supposed to do) then when they found out how far away I was, they cancel. I even had multiple passengers call me for a ride when they actually meant to schedule one, then cancel on me. I get to them quicker than they expected, they cancel. They call asking to squeeze too many people in my car, I refuse, they cancel. And all of this is my fault?! 3 years of driving, 6k rides, and their support staff response is, "no response needed." I put up with Lyft cheating me out of bonuses. Even put up with them stealing money from me for weeks for a rental car that I returned, and they kept charging me even though Hertz confirmed to them I didnt have it. Now this. Good luck drivers. Don't ever call your passengers.
> -Seth James, former Nashville Lyft driver


6k rides????

Wth lyft, whatever happened to the old unwritten ">1k rides = immunity"???



Cableguynoe said:


> Countless?
> 
> C'mon bro. Call it what it is. You were cherry picking.
> 
> ...


Plenty of places (airports, events, etc) strictly regulate TNC pickup spots.

% of unconfused pax who know the rules and arent too dang special to apply said rules to themselves varies....

Sometimes only 20-50% are in the right spot


----------

